# Do most of you....



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Do most of you search threads and post idividually, looking at each forum or just use the NEW POST button?


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

I use the new post button, rarely see the page with all the options such as the lounge, general, bloodline etc, UNLESS I am posting a new thread, such as this one!


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

I search all forums and threads individually so that I know I'm not missing anything..


----------



## Mr.lee (Aug 2, 2008)

i use the new post button too much easier


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

NEW POST button here also... how can miss post in this way?


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Where would one find this new post button?


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Nevermind I found it..lol
Yeah much easier but it doesn't show posts that I have replied to, how am I going to know if someone answered my post using this?


----------



## Mr.lee (Aug 2, 2008)

if they replay to your post then it will show up in the "new post"


----------



## Mrs_APBT_America (Jul 19, 2008)

New post button but every now and then I like to go to each forum to see if I did happen to miss anything but the New Post button is way way easier.


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

well then, you learn something new every day..


----------



## Mr.lee (Aug 2, 2008)

you been here so long and you wasn't using the new post button lol...


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Mr.lee said:


> you been here so long and you wasn't using the new post button lol...


Well we recently redesigned this site and a lot of things are new.
It's nothing like it used to be..:welcome:


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

new post link for me


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I'm on a lot of forums, so having something that streamlines the process of checking new messages helps me out immensely. New Posts button for me.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

I been here all this time, and never even realized we had such a thing. How bout that?


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

OMG I search them all!!!! :hammer: :hammer:How long have I been here  will now use the new post button.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Where is this "New Post" button you speak of?


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Its on the blue navigation bar at the top under where you get you PM's, ITs between 
calendar and search. Now are you all glad I asked this question!!


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Yes, I like it very much. Thank you.


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

lol you guys act like it's been there forever, this is something new since the forum update..


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

no the old one had it to, I have never searched all the threads!! LOL


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I guess I just thought everyone searched by the new post button. It is one of the first things I learned about when I joined my first board in 2005.


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

umm..depends, if i have time on my hands i'll search all of em..cuz i'll always find sumfin in one of these places that will catch me..or if i dont have alot of time i'll hit the new post button. my only prb. is deciding on which one to read first!! *laughs*


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

OldFortKennels said:


> no the old one had it to, I have never searched all the threads!! LOL


Are you kidding me........Was it in the same spot?:rain:

I have a pretty good memory when it comes to posts so manually searching the forums ain't a prob, I know what ones I have posted in and the ones I haven't..


----------



## keelahsMOM (Aug 14, 2008)

I look at everything


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Here is an example of what I was talking about. I have been using the new posts button and never seen this thread, http://www.gopitbull.com/pictures/8920-hey-guys.html
So the only reason I found it was because I looked through all the forums..


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

*Search*

I read all of the posts- I knew there was a "new post button" but when I joined there was (is) an enormous amount to learn so I read everything to try to get up to speed. Now I just like browsing, just like I like walking through a bookstore looking at all the books...something cool could appear way different than my way of thinking an I might learn something new


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

ericschevy said:


> I search all forums and threads individually so that I know I'm not missing anything..


I am with Eric on this one!!


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

MetalGirl30 said:


> I am with Eric on this one!!


I used it for a short time just to see and yup, I was right. I found several posts that i missed by using it..


----------

